# My 211 Comes Today ( Will Post Info Later On How It Goes )



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

My 211 I Ordered on Feb 1 , 2006 to swap my 811 out, comes today and is being installed from 12:00 A.M. Eastern to 5:00 P.M. I will let everyone know how it goes. Wish me luck that it is indeed a 211.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> My 211 I Ordered on Feb 1 , 2006 to swap my 811 out, comes today and is being installed from 12:00 A.M. Eastern to 5:00 P.M. I will let everyone know how it goes. Wish me luck that it is indeed a 211.


Good luck!
When I ordered my 411, it was before the "big" rollout, so the CSR was clueless as to what I was referring to....they ended up sending me another 811!! I refused the UPS shipment and ended up buying my own 411 from a firm in Iowa...but the "runaround" was worth it...this 411 is really nice.....No Ethernet port on ther rear panel, just USB....but otherwise, pretty much a "clone" of the 211.....same firmware (L2.62)....You should enjoy it!!!


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I ended up with a 411 which is ok, cause the ethernet port isnt used right not anyways, i upgraded to Dish HD Platnium,, and im waiting for the programming to come in the guy said 30 mins to 1 hour cause theres alot of people.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

saweetnesstrev said:


> I ended up with a 411 which is ok, cause the ethernet port isnt used right not anyways, i upgraded to Dish HD Platnium,, and im waiting for the programming to come in the guy said 30 mins to 1 hour cause theres alot of people.


Curious, any issues with your 411? I have one (going on two weeks) and it misbehaves on a DAILY basis. I have a call into my installer and will call DISH this evening.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is my adventure:
1. Placed the upgrade to the 211 plus HD Pak through Dish and was told that UPS would deliver my receiver on 2/23.
2. I was told that the earliest install date was on 2/25, which was a Saturday, so that was convenient for me.
3. 2/23 rolled around and I had no receiver and on 2/24 a CSR phoned my cell phone to varify the install was still on and I explained that I was at work and would have to get home to see if UPS had come through. She said to be sure and call her back if the receiver had not arrived in order to postpone the install.
4. No receiver waiting for me after work on the 2/24, there was a recorded message on my home phone asking me to varify the installation time from a different CSR.
5. So, I called the first CSR to postpone the install to a different date and ask her if I needed to return the recorded CSR message and she said it wouldn't hurt.
6. I called returned the recorded call and explained to the CSR what my situation was and he said that the installer would have the 211 on his truck and that the UPS delivery would be the "infamous" empty box. Sooo, I ask him if I could get my original install date back and he said he didn't do schedules, but to call the other CSR back.
7. The original CSR re-established the next day install. Of course, it was raining and the installer said to forget it when he showed up and re-scheduled me for the noon-5pm on Monday. Which was fine, except that it meant my wife would be left with the installer and my written instructions.
8. A different installer called at 4:45pm Monday to say that he was on his way. Which again was fine, because I was home to oversee the process. 
9. The installer had a 411/D1000 on his truck, was efficient and couldn't believe that it wasn't installed on Saturday, because he said that he simply wore a slicker and did four installs in the same area and in the same rain.
10. The receiver has worked great. I did get the black screen blip for the first time last night and it required no action on my part--just went to black and back on again. My wife glanced at me warily, but due to this forum I didn't panic. I just hope that it is not the beginning of a blinky relationship.
11. I am irritating my wife by spending my last few evenings installing an OTA to tide me over until Houston's HD locals beginning beaming
Anyway--

See ya--
Rick


----------



## Sillyrabbit (Mar 8, 2006)

Getting mine tomorrow..I'm interested to see how yours does..I know there are a lot of negative comments about the 211, but I guess it's a necessary evil if you want all the HD programming. I currently have the 811, which has been pretty lousy overall...loses programming a lot, blanks out and have to do resets and switch tests to get it back..so this one can't be much worse...maybe a different kind of worse...I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best...I'm sure they will get the bugs out eventually (if we have any)..Good luck with the install and performance


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Just got off the phone with my installer and Dish. They are UPSing me a Vip211 to replace the 411 I accepted two weeks ago. CSR said there was a problem with software. They are crediting me with the loss of the Voom channels that I can no longer receive. Soft and hard resets no longer work. The jist is that we have two other receivers in the house that are not HD. They continue to recieve 110 and 119 without flaw. I am losing not only 129 but 110 and 119 on a daily basis.

The CSR was courtious and accomidating, just don't know about Dish anymore. I have re-signed for an 18 month committment to upgrade from my (owned Dish 6000, which I still have) to lease 411. I hope this is not going to be a long 18 months. What has kept me with Dish is my installer. He lives in the neigborhood and will come out for any problem. Both me (and him) should think about Direct TV?


----------

